# Vivarium Land



## ChrisSHIKARI (Jul 18, 2011)

Has any one ordered a mistking system and had it delivered to the UK from here? I've ordered one this morning and not heard anything back yet


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered on Friday morning still haven't heard anything is this normal?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought mine from them in April. I placed my order late Friday night on 20th, it was processed on the Monday 23rd and arrived on the Thursday 26th. Can't remember how many emails I got from them, I guess the initial ones on the Friday and then another on the Monday.


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you just needed someone to put my mind at ease I know they have good reviews but I've never bought anything from outside the UK before so I was just a little wary


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

No worries, make sure you open everything before thinking it's not all there. I thought they'd forgotten some bits but they'd put them in the packaging of other items like the timer box.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried contacting the shop?


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI (Jul 18, 2011)

I've sent them a email just before lunch hopefully i'll get a reply soon if not what shall i do ? Should i contact the main Mistking supplier or do they have no part in there distributors ?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like you're not the only one who's had a problem :

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/566033-vivarium-land-europe-joke.html

Never heard of them myself though - sounds like a reptile theme park to me :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI (Jul 18, 2011)

That might have been a stock issue got a email at half past 2 yesterday afternoon its been shipped XD And it left the country at half two this morning XD


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI (Jul 18, 2011)

Quick update got a email it has arrived in Germany ?? Has anyone else who has ordered from there gone through germany to get to the UK ?

Regards


----------

